# Drew Estates Event at CFO Nov. 11th



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonathan Drew's first trip ever to Michigan to share a smoke with fellow Cigar friends and fans. The local rock radio station also stopped by to party with Jonathan Drew.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats sweet


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

That's a great pic Mark, thanks for sharing. Jonathan is a true BOTL and I bet you had some great conversations as well......... :tea:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jonathan Drew is a great guy, he stayed and signed everyones boxes and made sure he talked with everyone who came. He was the real deal and I'm glad i met him.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Man That Liga Privata 9 is a great cigar from drew Estates


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

jam said:


> Man That Liga Privata 9 is a great cigar from drew Estates


totally agre but tough to find


----------

